# Bumgenius vs Bambino Mio?



## BertieBones

Hi all,

Am having a dilema when it comes to buying nappies, and am hoping that some of you can shed some light on the subject. 

I've narrowed my choices down to either Bumgenius or Bambino Mio but have no experience with either and would like to know which you all feel are the better of the two.

Any help is really appreciated as I'm hoping to buy them soon out of my HIP grant. 

thanks guys x


----------



## Rebaby

Have you had a look in the 'natural parenting' section of the site? Only they have tonnes of threads in there about cloth nappies so you might find it helpful to have a snoop :thumbup:

I think what nappies you go for depends on your personal circumstances, we have decided to use disposables to begin with, i.e. in hospital and for the first couple of weeks at home, and then we'll be moving on to bum genius reusables.

We were pretty overwhelmed by the amount of choice when we were buying ours but we went to the babyshow in birmingham and they had quite a few cloth nappy stalls and we had the chance to see a few and try some out (on a teddy bear...not a baby!) and in the end bum genius seemed to be the right ones for us and we got a good deal on them.

We have just bought 10 nappies to begin with though (and they come with 2 liners with each nappy) and we are going to see how we get on with them before buying anymore. They look fab and should save us a fortune in the long run, plus they're supposed to be really easy/quick to dry, which was a deciding factor for us as we don't have a tumble dryer.

Hope that helps anyway, good luck deciding!


----------



## hondagirl

hi, i used b mio nappies with my son, i also worked for them for quite a few years and know the nappies inside out! pm me if you need anymore help.x


----------



## purpledahlia

I am gonna be using blueberrys :)


----------



## sun

A bit of advice - I don't know anyone that uses disposables so I thought it would be easy to get advice on what cloth diapers to buy. But I found that not only does every parent differ in what they are looking for in a cloth diaper, but depending on the size and shape of their LO, certain ones work better than others. I originally was going to buy a bunch of bumgenius 3.0, but after researching, found that newborns are a little small for one-size. So I bought some fitted ones for bubs when small, and I am getting a trial pack of different kinds so I can find out what works best for me. Most die-hard cloth diaper people I know use a mix depending on the situation as well.
xx


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, im using just normal disposables for the first 3 months then onto blueberrys which will last till potty training, theyre so soft and easy to keep, def my fav. not gonna buy too many till shes here tho n can try it to be sure. my friend spent about 250 on nappies before her LO arrived and found out it was the wrong choice so had to fork out for a whole new set, so im not gonna buy too many yet.x


----------



## New2Bumps

There is lots of info in the natural parenting section - it's a good read :)

What Sun says is true too - some brands, especially birth to potty ones don't work so well on newborns and are quite bulky. I wish to use from birth and am choosing ones when I can buy a first size then a second size. 

I've got some Tots Bots Bamboozles (sized) with Swaddlebees wraps, some of which were 2nd hand from a friend (the actual nappies are fine second hand as really it's the liners that get the gunk (lol) and they actually become more absorbant after you've washed them a bit).

For those first few weeks/months (depending how I get on!!!) I'm using the Mothercare Smart nappies - they're not pricey so if some of them get ruined with horrible runny BF poop then it's not a bother, plus you can buy reusable liners OR disposable liners - plan to use these with the disposable liners at first to 'ease' myself into the whole washables thing. 

After using the Smart nappies and the Tots Bots I'll hopefully branch out and buy more Tots Bots or maybe try the Bumgenious ones. There are so many cute designs out there!!! Try www.babykind.co.uk - LOADS of advice on all of the different kinds of nappies and wraps and great prices too!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Moved for you x


----------



## princessellie

id say bumgenius personally, arent the BM ones 2parters? and the BG are all in one, i much prefer AIO cos theyre just sooo much easier and usually less bulky, i would deffo suggest getting a few smalls aswell though, just in case the BTP ones are too big at first

x


----------



## Vici

I have no experience of Mios BUT i do know that most of the bad stories i've heard about cloth have been about them!! 

I would advise that you don't spend a fortune on 1 kind of nappy until you know what suits you as every baby is so different. Get yourself some "testers" and experiment :D


----------



## saraendepity

hey hun, my advice would be to get onto a preloved site such as www.clothnappytree.com and buy one or two of a few different types to have a play with when LO comes along, that way you will find what works for you and LO without spending a fortune! i have loads of different types - Blueberry, Bambinex, Smart nappies, Bumgenius to name a few and i use different nappies for different situations! i.e night times, poo time (if we're lucky and she pooes at poo time!LOL) posh showing off bum time gonna be in for a long time etc etc so i really wouldnt recommend throwingyourself at one brand till you know you totally love them and you are sure they fit you LO and fit your lifestyle !!! if you need any advice at all please dont hesitate to pm me and i will help you out in any way i can :hugs: 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs-N

i used the Bambino mio nappies on Joshua. 
he was in them from 5 days old to about 6 months. 
was planning on using them for longer but he outgrew them too quickly. 

we didnt use them at night but through the day they were fab. 

i found that they only leaked when he was ready to go up to the next size. 

ill be using them again with this one.


----------



## Blob

I like the bumgenius ones :) I hated the ones i first bought and then got these and fell in love with re usables again :lol: I think what other people have said get a few different types and find out what suits your baby first and then chose... It depends what your baby is like Tabs was very tall so lots of nappies looked silly on her etc... 

Have a look at this (if you havent already) they have lots of nice websites...i only have bumgenius and blueberries so i'm at the moment going to try out a few more types :) Good Luck!!


----------

